# where can i get a bearing??



## 907style (Sep 22, 2010)

hi all... my first prop here and having issues.
i want a head to peek out of a trash can and i figured out how i want to do it but i hit a snag. im using a wiper motor... and the arm that gets bolted to the motor.... well.... i drilled out the ball on the end of it and stuck a bolt through but now i need some sort of rod end bearing to go over it. i dont know where to find such a thing... ive looked on lowes and home depot website and didnt see anything... any ideas? i drilled the hole with a 1/4th bit and my bolt fits perfect but cant find a bearing to go over the end of the bolt so when it spins it only moves the shaft thats would be connected to the bearing slightly. thanks for any help


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure I follow - are you wanting to fasten a connecting rod to the crank on the motor so that it goes up and down instead of turning with the motor? If so, just drill a hole in a piece of flat stock slightly bigger than the bolt in your crank & use a lock nut or a jam nut to hold it. Just don't tighten it all the way so that the connecting rod can pivot on the bolt.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

^ is correct


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found that using those jam nuts with the nylon insert is a good solution. They stay where you put them and don't come off the bolt.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Is this what you are trying to do?

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18903


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Washers= Pseudo bearings FTW!


----------



## 907style (Sep 22, 2010)

hpropman said:


> Is this what you are trying to do?
> 
> http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18903


yes something like that... instead of using flat aluminum stock, i used pvc and every turn seemed the nut would tighten around the bolt and start to crush the pvc pipe... i used washers and used white lithium grease. still eventually siezed it which caused my 12v 1a tester wall wart so tahts garbage now. mayve ill have better luck with flat stock?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just use a nylock nut like Otaku said. Those things stay where you put them! Should be able to get them at just about any hardware store.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

yes the key is the nylon lock nuts. just look close at my pictures and you will see where I used them and where I used two jam nuts. I have also done this with PVC pipe and it works fine.


----------



## 907style (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks every1 ... i will go out and get a nyloc nut and some flat stock and go back to workin on my project. glad u undetstood what i was tryin to say... i usually post right b4 bed when im very tired and noticed my posts dont make complete sense lol. but thanks i will update


----------



## 907style (Sep 22, 2010)

hey guys i tried the nyloc nut and it worked perfect! thanks for the tip


----------

